# Bad drivers



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber makes way more than the driver on short trips.

he will probably be deactivated anyway.

It's not something I would do. For that reason. But at these rates i t doesn't shock me.

I usually cancel if I sense they'll have drama or if its a solo mom with a kid. No kids. I hate children. More than anything.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Uber makes way more than the driver on short trips.
> 
> he will probably be deactivated anyway.
> 
> ...


You should just quit since you seem like you don't want to drive and give good service! Your making it bad on all of us good drivers !!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I only cherry pick and do surge rides or whatever is most convenient.

Making $250-300 with very little effort is the name of the game man. I'm not gonna drive every Tom dick and Harry around for 75 cents a mile lol you crazy


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree it is crazy but to accept the ride and then cancel is bad bussiness!! And the bad part about it is a thought about telling him I was going to the airport but decided against lowering myself to his level!!


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

WOW


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> You should just quit since you seem like you don't want to drive and give good service! Your making it bad on all of us good drivers !!


Maybe you should call a limo next time? Your expectations are way too high for UberX.....
Just another cheapA$$ rider that expects VIP service for $6 payout.....
I swear.....


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

A lot of drivers are cherry picking rides now. It's more of a survival thing because of the low rates. 

I would rather the new guys get the $5 rides. It gives them something to do and is good practice for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

I pass on alot of my pings, specially known cheapa$$es. Get a dozen or so of those 5 block travel fares, and your at a total loss for the day!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If every ride had a fair rate I'd do em all but Uber made it 75 cents so some rides just dont make sense only cents.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


You are spot on. That is why I quit. To make money, not lose it. The drivers cancelling on you are totally within their moral business code to do so. They are simply choosing to not lose money. Direct your energy to uBer and demand the minimum fare be raised to a worthwhile amount. There should never be an acceptance of a short ride. The drivers need to kill that part of the market. Shame on you for complaining that you can't get your cheap-ass ride. Take a taxi next time. Hell, take one all the time. The drivers who drive uBer, just for your FYI, are not doing it to save you money, they are doing it to make themselves money.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

The only way you make money is when you have pax , short rides ,long rides, baby rides, drunk rides, schizoid rides, add nauseum. All you
drivers who discriminate, cherry pick, etc. are just that-drivers. Your sense of entightelment with no accountabilty makes me think you are
millinial drivers. Get off the road and let the professional cabbies make a respectable living. We don't need a bunch of whiners saturating the
market. PLEASE QUIT. (and no, I don't have spellcheck)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


You don't put in your destination?

I always do, even for short arse trips (literally did one for 5 blocks) and the only time a driver cancelled on me was one for about 5 miles that usually generates 25 in fare. Dunno why and dun care. I had another driver pick me up not less than a minute later.

If you count this as a bad experience count yourself lucky. I've had worse drivers... :/


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

D"icy"K said:


> The only way you make money is when you have pax , short rides ,long rides, baby rides, drunk rides, schizoid rides, add nauseum. All you
> drivers who discriminate, cherry pick, etc. are just that-drivers. Your sense of entightelment with no accountabilty makes me think you are
> millinial drivers. Get off the road and let the professional cabbies make a respectable living. We don't need a bunch of whiners saturating the
> market. PLEASE QUIT. (and no, I don't have spellcheck)


Because cab drivers NEVER cherry pick...Not defending what this driver did but to say cab drivers are much better is ludicrous. If the rates were high enough that it wasn't a loss to take trips you wouldn't see much of this.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Had my share of grocery store pick-ups. $4 riders through city hell at rush hour. Don't blame the driver at all. Simple preservation.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Next time just say "across town" he won't know until he starts the trip, I mean really what does a 1* to a passenger really do? If he refuses after he started the trip at least you can 1* his ass.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Next time just say "across town" he won't know until he starts the trip, I mean really what does a 1* to a passenger really do? If he refuses after he started the trip at least you can 1* his ass.


If I'm going to get one stared any how I'm going to earn it and that pax is going to end up probably further away from their destination. Of course I never asked a pax a destination any how.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Hiring any yutz off the street, paying them pennies while incurring all expenses, and no tips on top of that. This is the environment uber has created. Can't say i blame the driver for refusing to waste his time to make a couple dollars.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

That trip is non-profitable. I would've canceled too.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


We're supposed to not have "bosses" were independent contractors remember? We're supposed to manage our own concept of the business except for when it comes to having a say in compensation. Most ic's I know have a say in the matter. With Uber its 75 cents or Nada. Unless it's surging during an event then its app on.

If I want to cancel on someone I will. if I don't want to drive you 35 miles away to dead head back 35 I'll tell you to get someone else. Simple as that .

Our power as an ic is only based on flexibility. Offline/online that's it, if you even try to make smart decisions based on profitability then eventually you'll just get fired. Cherry picking has to be done in moderation so there are plenty of other times where you end up taking that min fare but if you were told in advance it was a min fare and you still take it then you're probabaly prone to making poor decisions or you have no balls or you like losing money which one is it?

You keep being the model Uber driver and you'll eventually see how unbalanced it is.

To make it work you have to game the system. For as long as you can anyway.

Keep driving your car into the red and I'll keep working on being in the black. Your car and your wallet and your time not mine

Tomorrow anyone Uber can wake up to being deactivated. All you'll be left with is a worn out car and a small amount of cash from the prior week and there's nothing you can do about it so while the game is on you have to play it the best you can.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

D"icy"K said:


> The only way you make money is when you have pax , short rides ,long rides, baby  rides, drunk rides, schizoid rides, add nauseum. All you
> drivers who discriminate, cherry pick, etc. are just that-drivers. Your sense of entightelment with no accountabilty makes me think you are
> millinial drivers. Get off the road and let the professional cabbies make a respectable living. We don't need a bunch of whiners saturating the
> market. PLEASE QUIT. (and no, I don't have spellcheck)


Oh look, a door mat


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

If your not making money drivin for uber your doing something wrong! Your driving the wrong times the wrong areas, wrong days .not giving good customer service! I have figured out my city I could walk out of the house right now And work 2 hours and make $150 with out even trying !!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> If your not making money drivin for uber your doing something wrong! Your driving the wrong times the wrong areas, wrong days .not giving good customer service! I have figured out my city I could walk out of the house right now And work 2 hours and make $150 with out even trying !!


I'm happy for you. Youre one Uber driver that's completely happy. Must be nice. But every market is different and there are so many variables to each area that you can't just say "oh its great where I am, easy money" in Orlando its a grind. There are drivers all over the place and its all based on who's the next closest lucky sucker to give this 10 mile $7 ride at best. Usually it's $2.40 X 3 per hour lol

Just because you live in a hot area and are making money doesn't mean everyone is doing as well. I drove 12 hours last Friday night and made $111 

This weekend I didn't drive at all. Not worth it. I spend a ton of time on the road hustlin, Uber was something I could do in between since I'm already on the road. I'm not going to lose money or time to do it though. It has to be worth my while. Your min fare headsup would be cancelled everytime.

I'll pick back up next time I'm feeling like dealing with a huge concert let out or something with a nice surge.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I say you should quit then why be unhappy working!! This All the drivers that are driving to give foid customer service can make more money then everyone is happy !!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If I can make $ in 3 late night surge runs why not? Why spend all night grinding base fares for same as surge fares?

I can't make $150/ in 2 hours like you. 

That's mystical unicorn type shit.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Nope 


SECOTIME said:


> If I can make $ in 3 late night surge runs why not? Why spend all night grinding base fares for same as surge fares?
> 
> I can't make $150/ in 2 hours like you.
> 
> That's mystical unicorn type shit.


just know how to treat customers with respect and kindness!!!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What does respect and kindness have to do with it? I have dozens of comments on my profile from pax saying how friendly and respectful I am. If I chose to not take a certain ride then its only a matter of economics not hospitality. Another driver will do the min fare after a heads up just not me.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd give a dying man a free ride to the hospital over giving Uber a cut of my good deed. 

If I'm going to do charity work it better have a good cause. Not taking fat lazy Ronald to steak n shake acroas the street so Uber can make more than me on it.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

ITT the effects of special snowflake syndrome. Thanks OP, would read again but too busy cancelling rides.

Just quit if you don't want to drive someone around the block to buy a bag of flaming hot Cheetos. The bag of Cheetos costs more than the fare. Hahaha


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Nothing like driving 8 miles to a 3.8x surge to take the guy 3 lights down the road and make $3.98 lol 

Drop em off and the surge is dead. 

This gig is shit

And how the hell does Uber get away with adding surge to the SRF too?


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> And how the hell does Uber get away with adding extorting surge with the SRF too?


Fixt.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Nope
> 
> just know how to treat customers with respect and kindness!!!!


A question that has nothing to do with the topics at hand...You DO know there is other punctuation besides "!" right? You DO realize you're screaming everything, right?


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! ...blah! blah!... *It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip!*...


See my *BOLD/UNDERLINED* section?

So, lemme guess....you gave the "next driver" a tip, coz u was mad @ the other driver...or??

Since you knew it was a short ride, why not just text the driver (via the app #) and let him know its a short ride, but $5 tip is waiting. You are also a driver (i think), therefore you should have the BASIC, INSIDER knowledge that short rides suck, and hence the suggestion of an incentive.

I would expect the whining expressed in your post to come from an rider (not a fellow Uber driver). Maybe u are not a REAL Uber driver...lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well he pretty much already waited the 5 minutes to get his free cancellation charge.

There's bound to be a ton of people here who agree with what the driver did.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> That trip is non-profitable. I would've canceled too.


What rates are y'all driving where that's not profitable?


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Uber should just give more incentive to drivers for Min-Fare rides.
I.e., a smaller fee taken from their cut - (i.e., 15% versus the 20% of Veterans or 25% of new drivers). Uber would take a slight hit in this of income, but it would be an incentive for drivers to accept the min-fares. I can't imagine riders are happy to have drivers cancel on them and it may cause a storm if they start to realize it is due to a short ride. -- Uber, I believe would first try to resolve before making any fee/fare adjustments.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Dar-K said:


> Uber should just give more incentive to drivers for Min-Fare rides.
> I.e., a smaller fee taken from their cut - (i.e., 15% versus the 20% of Veterans or 25% of new drivers). Uber would take a slight hit in this of income, but it would be an incentive for drivers to accept the min-fares. I can't imagine riders are happy to have drivers cancel on them and it may cause a storm if they start to realize it is due to a short ride. -- Uber, I believe would first try to resolve before making any fee/fare adjustments.


15% of a fare that is already a money loser is not going to solve the problem. It's still a money losing fare. Uber needs to price the fares at the correct rate in the first place.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

oobaah said:


> See my *BOLD/UNDERLINED* section?
> 
> So, lemme guess....you gave the "next driver" a tip, coz u was mad @ the other driver...or??
> 
> ...


I pick up and drop of no matter
Long ride or short ride ! I don't cry and whine about uber and how they treat drivers because when I signed up I knew what I was signing up for! I work about 10 hours a week and bring home after uber takes there fair share about $450 yes I'm a driver but it sounds like you are not your just a sad excuse for a wanna be a driver!!


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> 15% of a fare that is already a money loser is not going to solve the problem. It's still a money losing fare. Uber needs to price the fares at the correct rate in the first place.


I didn't run the numbers to see how much more profitable it may be. 
Maybe a larger base fare - but with distance traveled the mileage drops per mile. I.e., first 1-2 miles X amount than 3-5 X amount and 5-10 X amount 10 - 20 X amount - while each grouping is less per mile.

Unfortunately, I am sure in most markets, many people may do Min-Fares. So the PAX may start complaining.. Hard to keep everyone happy, I suppose.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ask passengers why they would take uber and it's because it's cheaper...at least in certain markets like SF or nyc where it's easier to hail a cab than in places like San Jose or Syracuse.

So if you raise the fare what's the difference between you and taxis? Taxi drivers have moved over to uber if that says anything (I have an annoying habit of talking to uber drivers and for most part they're pretty at ease with me, I've gotten CDs and free drinks--because they're promoting their product of course).

Uber driving isn't for everyone but uber is trying to make uber for everyone, whether you're a bit more uppity (black) or budget conscience (x) or the type that usually takes the bus or walk (pool).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I pick up and drop of no matter
> Long ride or short ride ! I don't cry and whine about uber and how they treat drivers because when I signed up I knew what I was signing up for! I work about 10 hours a week and bring home after uber takes there fair share about $450 yes I'm a driver but it sounds like you are not your just a sad excuse for a wanna be a driver!!


WHY ARE YOU SCREAMING?! I didn't even READ what you said because of all the exclamation points. WHY, man WHY???



sellkatsell44 said:


> Ask passengers why they would take uber and it's because it's cheaper...at least in certain markets like SF or nyc where it's easier to hail a cab than in places like San Jose or Syracuse.
> 
> So if you raise the fare what's the difference between you and taxis? Taxi drivers have moved over to uber if that says anything (I have an annoying habit of talking to uber drivers and for most part they're pretty at ease with me, I've gotten CDs and free drinks--because they're promoting their product of course).
> 
> Uber driving isn't for everyone but uber is trying to make uber for everyone, whether you're a bit more uppity (black) or budget conscience (x) or the type that usually takes the bus or walk (pool).


That is NOT a valid argument. That would be like Amazon setting the prices for its sellers and placing the price below what the sellers paid for their goods. Are people going to flock to Amazon? Hell yeah! Who WOULDN'T? What would Amazon care since their not providing the product and are only taking a cut of every sale? Think the sellers should just be happy to be getting so much traffic even if they lose money on every "sale"? Of course this is an over simplification and not an exact comparison - there would have to be no brick and mortar stores and only one or two other online retailers and the sellers would have to have lines of credit to represent vehicle depreciation and the example gets too complicated to follow properly.

My point is yes people obviously love a cheap price however you always, ALWAYS, get what you pay for. $2.80 fare after driving 8 to 10 miles to take you 1.2 miles is going to cost me about a $1.20 in gas - .08 a mile - and about $3.92 in vehicle depreciation - leaving me with a profit of about... -$2.32. It COST me money to take that trip.

Do the calculations yourself like I did. Use gasbuddy to calculate the fuel for your trip - don't forget the dead miles driving to and back from the pax - and the IRS mileage rates - which are .56 a mile only 30% of which is fuel WHICH I corrected for in my calculations. Do explain to me how its worth it to me to take that or any other short trip?

http://www.companymileage.com/howmileageratedetermined.html

http://then.gasbuddy.com/Trip_Calculator.aspx


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

D Town said:


> That is NOT a valid argument. That would be like Amazon setting the prices for its sellers and placing the price below what the sellers paid for their goods. Are people going to flock to Amazon? Hell yeah! Who WOULDN'T? What would Amazon care since their not providing the product and are only taking a cut of every sale? Think the sellers should just be happy to be getting so much traffic even if they lose money on every "sale"? Of course this is an over simplification and not an exact comparison - there would have to be no brick and mortar stores and only one or two other online retailers and the sellers would have to have lines of credit to represent vehicle depreciation and the example gets too complicated to follow properly.
> 
> My point is yes people obviously love a cheap price however you always, ALWAYS, get what you pay for. $2.80 fare after driving 8 to 10 miles to take you 1.2 miles is going to cost me about a $1.20 in gas - .08 a mile - and about $3.92 in vehicle depreciation - leaving me with a profit of about... -$2.32. It COST me money to take that trip.
> 
> ...


silly silly

if you're losing money making a trip, than why not just get out?

if *all* uber drivers are all really losing $ by doing a drive--than taxi drivers must get paid a LOT more than uber drivers or barely breaking even (I would shoot for the latter because if it was the former than uber drivers, esp those who do it full time, would be running into taxis' arms).

whether it is former or latter, you have not one, not two but groups of taxi drivers who migrated over to uber to pick up more business (some have kept their taxis' and do only a trip a week to keep the medallion active, yeah).

*ps, i've taken cabs and ubers and the fare difference isn't that big. with uber black I actually ended up paying over $100 for a twenty minute trip, less than 6 mile trip and the car wasn't even that fancy. i mean it was nice, but i've had similar cars on uber x.*

it just doesn't make sense...unless of course, you can be profitable with uber.

there must be some pros about uber for folks to keep on truckin'.

with the economy picking up, and job openings piling...i don't understand why anyone who is losing hand over fist or fist over fist money, will continue to drive for uber.

to me, *that* doesn't make sense.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Calling the rider and asking for the destination is actually a violation of the partner contract and could result in deactivation.

_"You will obtain the destination from the User, either in person upon pickup or from the Driver App if the User elects to enter such destination via Uber's mobile application."_


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Calling the rider and asking for the destination is actually a violation of the partner contract and could result in deactivation._."_


Reading is essential....

No one said call the rider (at least not me...lol)

I said, the OP to call the driver


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> ... sounds like you are not your just a sad excuse for a wanna be a driver!!


I'm gonna gramma nazi you right now...lol

tip 1: A comma i.e "," or a period i.e. "." would be nice if inserted between the words "not & your"

tip 2. its not "your"m its "you are just a sad..."

Finally, I have over 800+ rides and I COMMUNICATE with my riders & drivers.

I'm not a snotty rider like you, just because I drive too

p.s. feel free to locate & identify issues with my post...like thiz one...lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Reading is essential....


That's really funny considering you had absolutely zero understanding of my post.


----------



## Shimrod (Aug 25, 2015)

Dunno what you guys are whining about...thats about $541USD after ubers slice..and a little over 15 hours driving so i get incentives..woo..$5 for a new pax..you get some short..some long..trick is to go to the suburbs, pick up a pax, drive a good distance trip, drop the pax then TURN OFF the app, drive 9/10 minutes to get as far away as possible then turn on again and keep driving away till you get another ping. 9/10 mins should get you enough distance to make at least $20 on the next call. Game the system people.


----------



## Shimrod (Aug 25, 2015)

also cards, drop those things like candy! grab a stack from your uber centre (if you have one) or just print out a bunch with your promo code - leave them everywhere, McD's, malls, public toilets, local attractions - drop them on taxi ranks (carefully) I have one place i go to and leave a stack, within 10 mins of me dropping those cards, I get a ping and this is at least a 30$ trip into town or even the airport for $50


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Shimrod said:


> also cards, drop those things like candy! grab a stack from your uber centre (if you have one) or just print out a bunch with your promo code - leave them everywhere, McD's, malls, public toilets, local attractions - drop them on taxi ranks (carefully) I have one place i go to and leave a stack, within 10 mins of me dropping those cards, I get a ping and this is at least a 30$ trip into town or even the airport for $50


What do those cards look like? Can Uber mail them to you if an office is no where nearby? Just curious...


----------



## Laureis41 (Dec 21, 2015)

They can keep cancelling, I will be more than happy to pick the rider they have rudely left behind and drive them.. That is my job, I get good tips from the smaller trips.


----------



## Laureis41 (Dec 21, 2015)

Had one pick-up that many had cancelled, netted me $50.00.. Thank you!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I pick up and drop of no matter
> Long ride or short ride ! I don't cry and whine about uber and how they treat drivers because when I signed up I knew what I was signing up for! I work about 10 hours a week and bring home after uber takes there fair share about $450 yes I'm a driver but it sounds like you are not your just a sad excuse for a wanna be a driver!!


What platform are you on? You are certainly not taking home $450 over 10 hours after ubers cut in Denver if you are driving X.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> silly silly
> 
> if you're losing money making a trip, than why not just get out?
> 
> ...


If math is too difficult to understand or bother with then we KNOW why there are still people driving at these rates: willful ignorance. Acknowledging you take those trips and lose money must mean your foolish and THAT can't be the case, right? So it must be me because how could it possibly be you making the mistake, right? Have fun with that. I really, honestly, do not care.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> That's really funny considering you had absolutely zero understanding of my post.


Yup, I dont.

You get the last word....you win.

Now, if only the OP can chime in.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

D Town said:


> If math is too difficult to understand or bother with then we KNOW why there are still people driving at these rates: willful ignorance. Acknowledging you take those trips and lose money must mean your foolish and THAT can't be the case, right? So it must be me because how could it possibly be you making the mistake, right? Have fun with that*. I really, honestly, do not care.*


if you didn't than you wouldn't be so worked up over it. 

it isn't willful ignorance. there are uber drivers (obv i'm not a driver) who refuse to work over 20 hours a week and they cherry pick the hours and places they work so somehow they come up on top. hey, so obviously uber works for some.

you're choosing to do the math in a way that makes it unfavorable to drive uber because you're taking into account everything under the sun including value depreciation (which let's face it, whether you're driving uber or not, happens, and dead miles, hah, *so for the folks who have to commute 2+hrs to work in traffic everyday for their 9-5 should ask their employers for hourly pay during those hours as well?*).

i'm not saying that driving uber is like, omg, the bestesttttttttt thing ever.

but there are folks who (surge, airport runs, etc) are making uber work for them.

i suggest you use that nugget of yours which did so nice with a quick google search for gas buddy and such, to go over your trip logs and figure which times/locations worked best for you, and than try only working during those hours/location and see how the trend goes. do you research for the rush hours and locations in your city and see if you pick up better fares that way.

either that or quit uber so you'll stop being so bitter.

and if you already quit uber and still bitter...i dunno..maybe yoga and meditate?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Yup, I dont.
> 
> You get the last word....you win.
> 
> Now, if only the OP can chime in.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> if you didn't than you wouldn't be so worked up over it.
> 
> it isn't willful ignorance. there are uber drivers* (obv i'm not a driver)* who refuse to work over 20 hours a week and they cherry pick the hours and places they work so somehow they come up on top. hey, so obviously uber works for some.


Wait, wait. You don't drive and I'm betting never have and you want to condescend to someone who has about how to make money doing it and what expenses I should and should not be counting?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

D Town said:


> Wait, wait. You don't drive and I'm betting never have and you want to condescend to someone who has about how to make money doing it and what expenses I should and should not be counting?


condescend to you about how to make money?

No

you're choosing to read it that way just like you're choosing to drive for uber even though you say you come out losing money...

because you're choosing to factor in everything under the sun including dead miles
but hey, you don't care. you really don't....

right?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> condescend to you about how to make money?
> 
> No
> 
> ...


Nope. Bye.


----------



## Shimrod (Aug 25, 2015)

Dar-K said:


> What do those cards look like? Can Uber mail them to you if an office is no where nearby? Just curious...











No Idea if they can mail them, ask a CSR for a stack.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

One thing everyone should be aware of about the cost of driving for Uber: Of COURSE you count your mileage and the wear and tear you put on your car. You do that for ANY job where you have to provide the consumables costs. The difference between calculating that cost when doing something like commuting to work and driving for Uber is distance. You might put a couple hundred miles a shift on your car driving for Uber. Likely you aren't doing that in two weeks driving back and forth to work so the cost of doing so is hardly as big a factor. If I WAS driving that far to get to work and wasn't being paid for it I'd leave that 9 to 5 job too. 

If you don't think Uber drops shills and plants on this forum to try and convince you to keep slaving away for pennies you're sadly mistaken and will find out the hard way that you've been duped. Just block them. Don't take career advice from people who don't know what their talking about and/or don't have your best interest at heart.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I found a way to make money driving with Uber. It's so simple. I can't believe no one thought of it sooner. 

I made $500 with Uber this week and had no expenses. So it's clear profit! 

I "borrowed" a nice Mercedes that I found the keys in. It had a full tank of gas when I found it. I drove about 350 miles for free. Then I needed some more gas. No problem. I got free gas at the convenience store just by driving off without paying. I figure I shouldn't have to pay for gas since I'm a Uber driver!

When the car needs some tires or an oil change, I will get rid of it and borrow another one. No need to pay for cars. This is Uber!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

D Town said:


> Because cab drivers NEVER cherry pick...Not defending what this driver did but to say cab drivers are much better is ludicrous. If the rates were high enough that it wasn't a loss to take trips you wouldn't see much of this.


Cab driver sees a crying lady on side of the road 
Stops to check on her

Cab driver : is everything ok 
Rider : no uber keeps cancelling on me 
Cab driver : where you going darling 
Rider: 3 blocks 
Cab driver : that's 10 bucks 
Rider : but why ? Uber is only 4 bucks 
Cab driver : because they hate short rides
Rider : I'll take it

1 minute later riders reached destination & lived happily ever after
Morale : yep cabbie can be better some times


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Morale : yep cabbie can be better some times


Actually, your moral seems to be that if you pay a reasonable amount you get reasonable service.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kaigor said:


> What rates are y'all driving where that's not profitable?


Where IS it profitable is probably the shorter list.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Morale : yep cabbie can be better some times


Uber drivers don't have very good morale these days.


----------



## Shimrod (Aug 25, 2015)

And the taxi mafia sockpuppets crawl out from under their decaying cars and flat stones to attempt cpr for their dying business model.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Shimrod said:


> And the taxi mafia sockpuppets crawl out from under their decaying cars and flat stones to attempt cpr for their dying business model.


I know 3 dozen taxi drivers gone out of business

I lost count on uber X casualties ( way to many )


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You don't put in your destination?
> 
> I always do, even for short arse trips (literally did one for 5 blocks) and the only time a driver cancelled on me was one for about 5 miles that usually generates 25 in fare. Dunno why and dun care. I had another driver pick me up not less than a minute later.
> 
> If you count this as a bad experience count yourself lucky. I've had worse drivers... :/


-------
We don't know what the destination is until we pick up the rider anyway


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Ask yourself this - Are we here because the customers are there? Or are the customers there because we are here?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Manotas said:


> -------
> We don't know what the destination is until we pick up the rider anyway


I know, and at that point if you cancel I wouldn't blame you; i would just reping until someone wants the fare



krazo said:


> Ask yourself this - Are we here because the customers are there? Or are the customers there because we are here?


You're here because you need the money 
Customers are there because they need a ride
If you're not making money and still driving uber

I guess it's the former than


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I know, and at that point if you cancel I wouldn't blame you; i would just reping until someone wants the fare
> 
> You're here because you need the money
> Customers are there because they need a ride
> ...


----------------------
You're right. Only way I turn down a ride, heck don't even accept the ping is if I see the pax rated 4 or below


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where IS it profitable is probably the shorter list.


I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa at 1.30 a mile. Even short min fare trips are profitable as long as I don't drive far to pick them up.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa at 1.30 a mile. Even short min fare trips are profitable as long as I don't drive far to pick them up.


Sure, if their around the block it MIGHT not cost you money however that just means you do the ride for less than a buck if you're lucky. You call that profitable for what's likely 8 to 10 minutes of your time?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

D"icy"K said:


> The only way you make money is when you have pax , short rides ,long rides, baby rides, drunk rides, schizoid rides, add nauseum. All you
> drivers who discriminate, cherry pick, etc. are just that-drivers. Your sense of entightelment with no accountabilty makes me think you are
> millinial drivers. Get off the road and let the professional cabbies make a respectable living. We don't need a bunch of whiners saturating the
> market. PLEASE QUIT. (and no, I don't have spellcheck)


LOL the "pro cabbies" are worse about cherry picking than uberx drivers! I just listened to some cheapass pax carry on about it for 20 minutes. Said that the city counsel had a hearing on it and got the cops involved.

The x cabbies are mostly clueless when it comes to uber. they have the same strategy they used for $3 a mile which obviously doesn't work for short trips at uber rates, but they still stage near cab stands and hotels which are usually short fares.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa at 1.30 a mile. Even short min fare trips are profitable as long as I don't drive far to pick them up.


is 50 cents really profittable?? come on! no one can run a business on such low margins unless they have no overhead and it would still be very difficult unless they had a huge market and could do more than 3 clients per hour. This is the problem with you noobs saying there's a profit. On a good day if you got consistent short trips the best you're going to average in my market is 2 trips per hour, so if you can make those net you $10 per trip vs $3 per trip, you might want to rethink your strategy. you are running a business, it's not a charity, your job is to make it as profitable as possible not subsidize a $65 billion company's rise to success who will deactivate you without a second thought for any number of BS reasons.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You don't put in your destination?


Entering destinations is irrelevant. Drivers don't see it until hearing it from pax or start trip has been pushed.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> If your not making money drivin for uber your doing something wrong! Your driving the wrong times the wrong areas, wrong days .not giving good customer service! I have figured out my city I could walk out of the house right now And work 2 hours and make $150 with out even trying !!


HAHA BS


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

I love how everyone is slamming for the OP for attempting to use the service as it was designed. I didn't know "VIP service" was uber-talk for doing your ****ing job and driving someone from Point A to Point B. 

Bravo gentlemen.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Dar-K said:


> Uber should just give more incentive to drivers for Min-Fare rides.
> I.e., a smaller fee taken from their cut - (i.e., 15% versus the 20% of Veterans or 25% of new drivers). Uber would take a slight hit in this of income, but it would be an incentive for drivers to accept the min-fares. I can't imagine riders are happy to have drivers cancel on them and it may cause a storm if they start to realize it is due to a short ride. -- Uber, I believe would first try to resolve before making any fee/fare adjustments.


So many ways to alleviate the problem. raising the minimum is the most obvious but uber doesn't like that becasue they are trying to get the monopoly and need all cheapass pax they can get. I think the best solution would be a sliding mileage rate so the farther a trip goes the lower the mile/time rate gets. It could start at $5 per mile and reduce by a $1 per mile until bottoming out at $1 per mile.

What the low info people here son't seem to get is that a min fare is $4.75 for the pax, the driver nets $2.40 before expenses. Best case scenario you could average 3 minimum trips an hour because you only have 60 minutes in an hour. so if you took 3 minimum trips in an hour you would be making $7.20 per hour. That's below minimum wage but wait, you still have to cover your gas and car miles soits more like $6 an hour.

Now do you get it?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> I love how everyone is slamming for the OP for attempting to use the service as it was designed. I didn't know "VIP service" was uber-talk for doing your ****ing job and driving someone from Point A to Point B.
> 
> Bravo gentlemen.


Any "job" that requires me to pay to work isn't a job. See how much work YOU do if your boss asks you to do it at your cost without pay. Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

D Town said:


> Any "job" that requires me to pay to work isn't a job. See how much work YOU do if your boss asks you to do it at your cost without pay. Yeah, I didn't think so.


Sounds like ride sharing is not for you ! I agree I would not work for free ! Good luck with your new job !!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Sounds like ride sharing is not for you ! I agree I would not work for free ! Good luck with your new job !!


Seriously, WHY are you screaming everything all the time? There is more punctuation than just exclamation points...just stop.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

D Town said:


> Seriously, WHY are you screaming everything all the time? There is more punctuation than just exclamation points...just stop.


Pointing out how i type is your reply ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Pointing out how i type is your reply ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What else was there to reply to? I DON'T rideshare any more because there is no money and your response to the fact that taking every ride will lose you money was, "Well I guess you shouldn't do it then!" I...can't stand seeing you type any more...I gotta block ya, man, for my own mental health.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

You need more than blocking me for your mental health!! Lol!!!


----------



## Morganos (Dec 22, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I agree it is crazy but to accept the ride and then cancel is bad bussiness!! And the bad part about it is a thought about telling him I was going to the airport but decided against lowering myself to his level!!


He only accepted it so he could see the destination. He didn't want to go there. Another driver will always be happy to take you. End of story


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

Here is the thing, it may have been about your tone of voice!

If I get a call from a rider who has a tone of voice that suggests annoyance or entitlement I may avoid them because I know the chances of getting less than a five star review are very high. 

You can blame this on Uber's rating system. Any driver who has a 4.6 is on the verge of getting disconnected, and cannot afford anything but a five star review. 

And, frankly, you sound like you have an axe to grind. 

What he could have done to protect his acceptance rate is just ignored you until YOU cancelled the ride. 

I got a call the other day asking why it was taking so long for me to arrive. I explained that the police had unexpectedly shut down the highway, and I was immediately hung up on before I had a chance to ask about landmarks of their address. 

I should have cancelled, because they were a giant PITA and had their pin three quarters of a mile away from where they were, didn't pick up the phone, were clueless about giving directions, etc.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> Here is the thing, it may have been about your tone of voice!
> 
> If I get a call from a rider who has a tone of voice that suggests annoyance or entitlement I may avoid them ...


This happened last nite lol

got a ping @ 2AM, address was an industrial complex. I call, to make sure its not a wrong pin drop. "Sweet lady" on the other side says, "I actually want to 1234 address, not where the app says"...I was like "ooookayyy".

Next thing I know, the ride pops up as cancelled. I text her..."did u cancel the ride?".

So called "Sweet Lady" calls me back, claiming she dont know what she did, practically begging me to go pick up her "niece who had a 6 month old with her, outside, and it was raining, and the niece had locked already locked the door (could not go back inside) and the other uber driver had left coz he could not find her" <---long @$$ explanation...lol

So I asked her, how will I gonna get a ping, even if I get there. she goes, "I will drop the pin @ my house"

Then I ask if the "niece" had a car seat....and all of a sudden tone changes to "Are you gonna go or not?"

All she got from my end after that was a "click, end call"

off to next ping..lol


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Gotta love those sweet ladies that game the system.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


I have seen a lot of crap for pickups from Uber. about 30% of the time, the address is good, but Google Maps is putting me half a block away, wrong cross street, etc. Other times, address is off, mainly when users are using pins. Not sure if this is just on Android, but I know for some areas it is real bad (Uber putting cars on wrong side of divided road) Had to work to pick up one pax and was the 3rd uber two others cancelled and the pax was seriously panicked, frustrated and distraught. I know where Uber put me. It was wrong, she was a block over and on other side, and took about half a mile to get over to get them


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

THere are no "sweet ladies" after 1am. SHut it down by midnight and your ratings will improve slowly. It also sends the message to uber that the ratings system is horse sh*t and that they will not be able to meet future demand without a major overhaul of the system. This is the way to strike against uber without actually striking. refuse to work when uber needs you the most. If uber loses half its night show drivers they will loosen the ratings system or abandon it for something else, like the thumbs up or down system they are currently testing.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> You should just quit since you seem like you don't want to drive and give good service! Your making it bad on all of us good drivers !!


Uber's doing a lot more than SECOTIME as far as making it bad for the good drivers. SECOTIME shows us how to make money and maintain our sanity in this Uber controlled madness! My favorite trip is a cancel. We get $10 net $8 for an uber x cancel here. Best trip I can get under the current circumstances.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Morganos said:


> He only accepted it so he could see the destination.....


What in THIS world of Uber are you talking about?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

D"icy"K said:


> The only way you make money is when you have pax , short rides ,long rides, baby rides, drunk rides, schizoid rides, add nauseum. All you
> drivers who discriminate, cherry pick, etc. are just that-drivers. Your sense of entightelment with no accountabilty makes me think you are
> millinial drivers. Get off the road and let the professional cabbies make a respectable living. We don't need a bunch of whiners saturating the
> market. PLEASE QUIT. (and no, I don't have spellcheck)


The "respectable" taxi drivers in DFW give me the finger, attempt to run me off the road, cut me off right before a turn, tailgate me, and even grossly exceed the speed limit.

If we as TNC drivers are supposed to be the better people, we can be, but the compensation with Uber for the hassles faced, well, better to do Lyft.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Sounds like ride sharing is not for you ! I agree I would not work for free ! Good luck with your new job !!


You still haven't explained how you bring home $450 in 10 hours driving in the Denver market.

Are you driving something other than X?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

kaigor said:


> What rates are y'all driving where that's not profitable?


Christ man, click my screen name & find out where I live. Look up the rate in my city & you do the math, man. I've done the math already, & guess what? That 2 mile ride isn't worth it. If I find out a pax is a minimum fare before they enter my vehicle, it equals an automatic cancel or if possible I'll wait around & try to collect the cancel fee. I do the same with Lyft & the beauty of Lyft is that when you arrive, you can see the destination so if I'm not the mood to do that garbage fare, then I cancel because most of these late night pax, don't have toes on the curb anyway.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I try to give most pax the benefit of the doubt when it is in the area of 3 am to 5 am as there are quite a few business travelers and holiday travels right now with early morning flights.

However, if they tell me they are coming, but I see no indication that they are on their way after 5 minutes, I begin to double check my location and call the pax one more time. If no answer I give them 2 more minutes then I begin to leave the area. This is especially true when I have no pax photo for the request, the name is something like Man, Jz, or something very atypical plus no destination being listed. 

I also see if someone is more than 15 minutes or 10 miles away farther to the fringe of DFW than I already am while at home, I may or may not drive. My experience is that once they see the time to arrive on their app they usually cancel.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Christ man, click my screen name & find out where I live. Look up the rate in my city & you do the math, man. I've done the math already, & guess what? That 2 mile ride isn't worth it. If I find out a pax is a minimum fare before they enter my vehicle, it equals an automatic cancel or if possible I'll wait around & try to collect the cancel fee. I do the same with Lyft & the beauty of Lyft is that when you arrive, you can see the destination so if I'm not the mood to do that garbage fare, then I cancel because most of these late night pax, don't have toes on the curb anyway.


You have the worst attitude man. You're an uber driver shut up and drive. If you're not making money on it stop *****ing and quit. Go find a real job. 
If you're doing this full time you need to rethink your life. This is not a full time gig. garbage fare? Sure it's not AS profitable but if you're really losing money on short fares just quit cuz you ain't doing this correctly. And FYI yes I would have quit if I was driving at your current rates


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> Sure, if their around the block it MIGHT not cost you money however that just means you do the ride for less than a buck if you're lucky. You call that profitable for what's likely 8 to 10 minutes of your time?


No I'll drive up to a mile or so to pick them up. Sure short fares suck and I make less taking 3 short fares in an hour compared to 1 long fare, but that part of the job... You're not able to cherry pick which I wholeheartedly support. I get 3.20 after ubers cut. After expenses and gas I'd still make at least 2.50-2.85. Sure it's not great but it's far from losing money. Again, this service was created so riders could find a cheap, dependable ride. If you're not a dependable driver then of course uber is gonna deactivate you. Yes short fares suck, but i would never cancel on someone just cuz they're going a short distance... Maybe because I identify more with uber riders than some uber drivers... Especially on here. Im just passing thru uberville and am doing this part time for 6 months or so, that's all. So I still look at things from a user and as a user, I'd be pretty pissed if someone cancelled on me as soon as they found out I was going a short distance. Take the fare, shut up and driver, and hope the next one is better. Easy


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

DriverX said:


> is 50 cents really profittable?? come on! no one can run a business on such low margins unless they have no overhead and it would still be very difficult unless they had a huge market and could do more than 3 clients per hour. This is the problem with you noobs saying there's a profit. On a good day if you got consistent short trips the best you're going to average in my market is 2 trips per hour, so if you can make those net you $10 per trip vs $3 per trip, you might want to rethink your strategy. you are running a business, it's not a charity, your job is to make it as profitable as possible not subsidize a $65 billion company's rise to success who will deactivate you without a second thought for any number of BS reasons.


Noob? I'll grant you that I've only been doing this for 4 months but I assure you I've done my homework and have calculated out my costs to operate and how much I'm actually making after expenses. I put myself in a good situation by paying 3.5k out of pockets or my versa (sold old car) and have a car that's cheap to maintain/operate. I'm pulling in 500-700 a week based on 25-35 hours on top of my big boy job so I'd say I'm making money just fine.
You assume so much about my situation it's laughable. For example in my market id be able to do 3 short trips an hour not 2. But it's ok clearly you haven't found away to make money with uber, so just stand aside or better yet quit so those of us who are doing it right can make money


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You have the worst attitude man. You're an uber driver shut up and drive. If you're not making money on it stop *****ing and quit. Go find a real job.
> If you're doing this full time you need to rethink your life. This is not a full time gig. garbage fare? Sure it's not AS profitable but if you're really losing money on short fares just quit cuz you ain't doing this correctly. And FYI yes I would have quit if I was driving at your current rates


Lmao! Way to make assumptions, buddy. You're right, as of today, I quit Uber. Thank you & good night.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao! Way to make assumptions, buddy. You're right, as of today, I quit Uber. Thank you & good night.


Good man, at those bogus rates in ATL it must be hard to make money. You did what a logical person would do, I applaud you. More people need to wake up and do the same if they're in the same situation


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Good man, at those bogus rates in ATL it must be hard to make money. You did what a logical person would do, I applaud you. More people need to wake up and do the same if they're in the same situation


Hell, are you talking about? I don't live in Atlanta. Obviously you didnt do what I told you to do and calculate the rate for my city. If you had done that, you'd see that those "garbage" rides you're telling people to take are losing propositions.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Hell, are you talking about? I don't live in Atlanta.


Sorry your name got me thinking ATL. Does it matter tho? My comment is the same for any driver in any city that's not profitable


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Noob? I'll grant you that I've only been doing this for 4 months but I assure you I've done my homework and have calculated out my costs to operate and how much I'm actually making after expenses. I put myself in a good situation by paying 3.5k out of pockets or my versa (sold old car) and have a car that's cheap to maintain/operate. I'm pulling in 500-700 a week based on 25-35 hours on top of my big boy job so I'd say I'm making money just fine.
> You assume so much about my situation it's laughable. For example in my market id be able to do 3 short trips an hour not 2. But it's ok clearly you haven't found away to make money with uber, so just stand aside or better yet quit so those of us who are doing it right can make money


Here let me use your numbers to demonstrate how full of sh*t you are. You say you can do 3 short trips an hour in your market and you say you can 'pull' 500-700 a week at 25-35 hours online. So lets take the median and run the numbers. A short trip would be $5 net on average you say you can get three of those per hour so that means in 30 hours online you'd do 90 $5 trips. 90*5=450 that's not even your low average claim of 500 per week.

You might want to keep your big boy job because your math is horrible.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> We're supposed to not have "bosses" were independent contractors remember? We're supposed to manage our own concept of the business except for when it comes to having a say in compensation. Most ic's I know have a say in the matter. With Uber its 75 cents or Nada. Unless it's surging during an event then its app on.
> 
> If I want to cancel on someone I will. if I don't want to drive you 35 miles away to dead head back 35 I'll tell you to get someone else. Simple as that .
> 
> ...


One of the key factors of if we are or not is if Uber exists without us. The answer there is no Uber does not exist without the drivers! Therefore they can not and will not ever pass this part of the scrutiny.


----------



## Colddesertsnow (Dec 12, 2015)

Drivers that complain about Uber please quit now. Your the ones that lie to yourselves and everybody else on these forums. Or stay on with Uber as a pathetic scavenger and make me look like a God to my pax. I have a well paid full time job of 20 years and really just do Uber for FUN and make money doing it. It fits into my schedule and I love meeting all of my pax even if I break even in pay. It's a shame that the ones that complain are really missing out on the rewards of Uber and only think about the money. Like I said please quit and go get another job to complain about. Then quit that job six months later and complain about your new job. I hope you figure out your life before your to old to realize what and idiot you are not taking advantage of what is right in front of you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Colddesertsnow said:


> Drivers that complain about Uber please quit now. Your the ones that lie to yourselves and everybody else on these forums. Or stay on with Uber as a pathetic scavenger and make me look like a God to my pax. I have a well paid full time job of 20 years and really just do Uber for FUN and make money doing it. It fits into my schedule and I love meeting all of my pax even if I break even in pay. It's a shame that the ones that complain are really missing out on the rewards of Uber and only think about the money. Like I said please quit and go get another job to complain about. Then quit that job six months later and complain about your new job. I hope you figure out your life before your to old to realize what and idiot you are not taking advantage of what is right in front of you.


If you do it for FUN and for FREE it's not a job
It's a sick hobby
I know your answer you got no friends or girlfriend 
Family & neighbors think your a bit weird
You need a captive audience or PAX


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I agree it is crazy but to accept the ride and then cancel is bad bussiness!! And the bad part about it is a thought about telling him I was going to the airport but decided against lowering myself to his level!![/QUOTE
> You lie about your destination..1*!


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I believe this needs re-posting.....Thank you very much.

Mods, please make this a sticky. There is sooooo much truth juice in this post



SECOTIME said:


> We're supposed to not have "bosses" were independent contractors remember? We're supposed to manage our own concept of the business except for when it comes to having a say in compensation. Most ic's I know have a say in the matter. With Uber its 75 cents or Nada. Unless it's surging during an event then its app on.
> 
> If I want to cancel on someone I will. if I don't want to drive you 35 miles away to dead head back 35 I'll tell you to get someone else. Simple as that .
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> You should just quit since you seem like you don't want to drive and give good service! Your making it bad on all of us good drivers !!


You must be a newbie


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I say you should quit then why be unhappy working!! This All the drivers that are driving to give foid customer service can make more money then everyone is happy !!


God you are so gullible


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Pale Driver said:


> God you are so gullible


ikr?

bet he also believes that "lowering rates" by Uber will bring more riders out of the woodwork, and increase demand soooo much that there will be overflow of $$$$, therefore he needs to refer all his family/friends to drive for uber, so they can all make more $$$$


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


I like how über runs things, I particularly like the cancel option that they, in their wisdom, put into the app for driver to use.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I like pax to cancel though....much feels.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No I'll drive up to a mile or so to pick them up. Sure short fares suck and I make less taking 3 short fares in an hour compared to 1 long fare, but that part of the job... You're not able to cherry pick which I wholeheartedly support. I get 3.20 after ubers cut. After expenses and gas I'd still make at least 2.50-2.85. Sure it's not great but it's far from losing money. Again, this service was created so riders could find a cheap, dependable ride. If you're not a dependable driver then of course uber is gonna deactivate you. Yes short fares suck, but i would never cancel on someone just cuz they're going a short distance... Maybe because I identify more with uber riders than some uber drivers... Especially on here. Im just passing thru uberville and am doing this part time for 6 months or so, that's all. So I still look at things from a user and as a user, I'd be pretty pissed if someone cancelled on me as soon as they found out I was going a short distance. Take the fare, shut up and driver, and hope the next one is better. Easy


I never did cancel on someone because it was a short trip but any area that gave me money losing trips stopped getting serviced by me damn quick. Also, we're not taxis we're ride share and we're SUPPOSED to be IC's. That means we're supposed to take the jobs we WANT to take. 
As for your expenses I think I'm going to need you to calculate it again. That optimistic amount is roughly right - closer to $2.30 - ONLY if you only have 1 dead mile and drive nowhere else after.

With your Versa it costs about: 
$.10 a mile in fuel. 
It depreciates about .39 every mile.

Which means, yes, _IF_ you're fortunate enough to have a city with a high enough minimum fare _AND_ all your short trips are within a small geographical area - mile or less - _AND _it doesn't take you more than 10 minutes a ride _AND_ you get at least 4 every hour you can make about $9.30 an hour minus of course the dead miles it took you to get to that area and to get home again. That's a crap ton of the universe that has to line up correctly for you to top minimum wage.

Your attitude that people should just, "Shut up" when their upset about their pay getting cut and yet they are still expected to take the same level of abuse and s*** from Uber AND the general public is laughable at best. If pax don't care about that why exactly should drivers care if a pax is pissed they got canceled on? Understanding is a two way street.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

D Town said:


> I never did cancel on someone because it was a short trip but any area that gave me money losing trips stopped getting serviced by me damn quick. Also, we're not taxis we're ride share and we're SUPPOSED to be IC's. That means we're supposed to take the jobs we WANT to take.
> As for your expenses I think I'm going to need you to calculate it again. That optimistic amount is roughly right - closer to $2.30 - ONLY if you only have 1 dead mile and drive nowhere else after.
> 
> With your Versa it costs about:
> ...


Thus why I left the Cult of Uber.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> Your attitude that people should just, "Shut up" when their upset about their pay getting cut and yet they are still expected to take the same level of abuse and s*** from Uber AND the general public is laughable at best. If pax don't care about that why exactly should drivers care if a pax is pissed they got canceled on? Understanding is a two way street.


Uber is on a one way street in the wrong direction. A head on collision is inevitable. It reminds me of an Adele lyric, we could've had it all...


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I agree it is crazy but to accept the ride and then cancel is bad bussiness!! And the bad part about it is a thought about telling him I was going to the airport but decided against lowering myself to his level!!


I make $2.40 on those min. fairs. Sometimes I drive 9 miles to get to them. Since we drivers don't know this prior to driving there I see no problem in finding out if its a min. fare before agreeing to take fare. I am making 17cents a mile for these such trips.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Noob? I'll grant you that I've only been doing this for 4 months but I assure you I've done my homework and have calculated out my costs to operate and how much I'm actually making after expenses. I put myself in a good situation by paying 3.5k out of pockets or my versa (sold old car) and have a car that's cheap to maintain/operate. I'm pulling in 500-700 a week based on 25-35 hours on top of my big boy job so I'd say I'm making money just fine.
> You assume so much about my situation it's laughable. For example in my market id be able to do 3 short trips an hour not 2. But it's ok clearly you haven't found away to make money with uber, so just stand aside or better yet quit so those of us who are doing it right can make money


"big boy job" "well paying job" are the kinds that do not require one to work additional 25-35 hrs. of work.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> I make $2.40 on those min. fairs. Sometimes I drive 9 miles to get to them. Since we drivers don't know this prior to driving there I see no problem in finding out if its a min. fare before agreeing to take fare. I am making 17cents a mile for these such trips.


...What? Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> I never did cancel on someone because it was a short trip but any area that gave me money losing trips stopped getting serviced by me damn quick. Also, we're not taxis we're ride share and we're SUPPOSED to be IC's. That means we're supposed to take the jobs we WANT to take.
> As for your expenses I think I'm going to need you to calculate it again. That optimistic amount is roughly right - closer to $2.30 - ONLY if you only have 1 dead mile and drive nowhere else after.
> 
> With your Versa it costs about:
> ...


I stopped reading when you factored in my depreciation. I don't plan on selling my car so the deprecation on he value does not matter to me. I plan on driving this car until I can't anymore and that will be long after I'm done ubering


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Nemo said:


> "big boy job" "well paying job" are the kinds that do not require one to work additional 25-35 hrs. of work.


I make 60k a year and am about 3 years out of college. I'm working extra because I have about 2k of credit card debt from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world and to help get a good start on student loans. Don't get me wrong man, I can live comfortably on my big boy job salary. I just like to travel and live extravagantly. Nice try tho!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I make 60k a year and am about 3 years out of college. I'm working extra because I have about 2k of credit card debt from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world and to help get a good start on student loans. Don't get me wrong man, I can live comfortably on my big boy job salary. I just like to travel and live extravagantly. Nice try tho!


imagine a VIP hires me for the night 400.00
Next day I stop for a car wash

Who is duying my car ???

You got my VIP!!

Top bull story to date LMAO!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I stopped reading when you factored in my depreciation. I don't plan on selling my car so the deprecation on he value does not matter to me. I plan on driving this car until I can't anymore and that will be long after I'm done ubering


So basically I'm wasting my time because when someone gets down into the actual details with evidence to prove your argument wrong you will declare it irrelevant and just keep your mindset am I about right there?


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I make 60k a year and am about 3 years out of college. I'm working extra because I have about 2k of credit card debt from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world and to help get a good start on student loans. Don't get me wrong man, I can live comfortably on my big boy job salary. I just like to travel and live extravagantly. Nice try tho!


i make 95 grand easy Ubering!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Nemo said:


> i make 95 grand easy Ubering!


I can see Alaska from my house


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

I would of canceled too. Bike it or walk the two miles. Not worth my time and energy.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

noshodee said:


> I would of canceled too. Bike it or walk the two miles. Not worth my time and energy.


Or better yet, tip the driver...I've done short 1 or 2 mile fares & was tipped $10. Pax knew it was a bullsh*t trip & tipped me accordingly.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

D Town said:


> ...What? Are you being sarcastic?


About what specifically. In LA market minimum payout on UberX is 2.40. If I have to drive 14 miles to complete such a trip thats 17cents a mile. I had three in a row that were minimum and between 9-15 miles to complete due to their distance from me. I get I can just not accept people more than 10 min away but I just wanted to state worst case scenario, which is not only possible but occurs regularly.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> About what specifically. In LA market minimum payout on UberX is 2.40. If I have to drive 14 miles to complete such a trip thats 17cents a mile. I had three in a row that were minimum and between 9-15 miles to complete due to their distance from me. I get I can just not accept people more than 10 min away but I just wanted to state worst case scenario, which is not only possible but occurs regularly.


I misread your post. I must be tired. Ignore it.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

D Town said:


> I misread your post. I must be tired. Ignore it.


understood


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I make 60k a year and am about 3 years out of college. I'm working extra because I have about 2k of credit card debt from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world and to help get a good start on student loans. Don't get me wrong man, I can live comfortably on my big boy job salary. I just like to travel and live extravagantly. Nice try tho!


You make 60K a year and you have $2000 in credit card debt????


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You make 60K a year and you have $2000 in credit card debt????


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Kaigor your another newbie that doesn't believe in depreciation. LMAO. Every newbee has the secret sauce to believe they are making money. Some leave out depreciation. Some just say it's a hobby (do those people have a life, I have better things to do with my time if it's not profitable). This is a business. We don't get to pick an chose what we include in expenses. You supposedly went to college and think that there is no depreciation because your not selling your vehicle (what school did you go to). 

My car doesnt ever need maint and I get 500 miles to the gallon LMAO. Believe whatever you need to make yourself happy.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

With the going rates now a days LOW RATES = LOW CLASS DRIVERS... If the driver looked at your ratings he should've picked you up! I can't blame the driver either as his chances of making money is slim to none on short trips! GET A LYFT FROM NOW ON!!!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> So basically I'm wasting my time because when someone gets down into the actual details with evidence to prove your argument wrong you will declare it irrelevant and just keep your mindset am I about right there?


No, I'm simply pointing out that depreciation of the value of my care is not something that affects me because I'm not reselling my car.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


>


Lol yes it is, but my vice is traveling


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You make 60K a year and you have $2000 in credit card debt????


Umm yea is that weird? You've never put a trip or a new TV on a credit card? That's literally what the card is for. Plus I get awesome travel perks so why not


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Kaigor your another newbie that doesn't believe in depreciation. LMAO. Every newbee has the secret sauce to believe they are making money. Some leave out depreciation. Some just say it's a hobby (do those people have a life, I have better things to do with my time if it's not profitable). This is a business. We don't get to pick an chose what we include in expenses. You supposedly went to college and think that there is no depreciation because your not selling your vehicle (what school did you go to).
> 
> My car doesnt ever need maint and I get 500 miles to the gallon LMAO. Believe whatever you need to make yourself happy.


It depreciates but the amount is so minimal in the 6 months that I'm doing uber that's it's a non factor. Because as I said, I don't plan on selling the car. but please, since you're a wide veteran please tell me how much my car will depreciate in 6 months driving about 15k extra miles. it's a negligible amount in the grand scheme of my situation


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Kaigor your another newbie that doesn't believe in depreciation. LMAO. Every newbee has the secret sauce to believe they are making money. Some leave out depreciation. Some just say it's a hobby (do those people have a life, I have better things to do with my time if it's not profitable). This is a business. We don't get to pick an chose what we include in expenses. You supposedly went to college and think that there is no depreciation because your not selling your vehicle (what school did you go to).
> 
> My car doesnt ever need maint and I get 500 miles to the gallon LMAO. Believe whatever you need to make yourself happy.


Hey genius, do you even know what depreciation even means?? It's depreciation on the resale value of my car. What's the key word there? I'll give you a hint it's something I don't plan on doing with this car


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Umm yea is that weird? You've never put a trip or a new TV on a credit card? That's literally what the card is for. Plus I get awesome travel perks so why not


Yes I do, but I pay it off at the end of the month when the bill comes in. I also don't buy anything that I do not have the money in the bank to pay for.

You say you ran up $2000 in credit card debt because you took a backpacking trip. You also say you have outstanding student loans.

There is no reason why someone making 60K per year should have any credit card debt. You also should be paying off those student loans as fast as you possibly can. That means sending every extra bit of income to the student loan folks. You should be able to get that student loan paid off within 2 years with that income if you properly manage your money.

You need to take the Dave Ramsey Financial Peace University Course to get a through understanding of economics.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Yes I do, but I pay it off at the end of the month when the bill comes in. I also don't buy anything that I do not have the money in the bank to pay for.
> 
> You say you ran up $2000 in credit card debt because you took a backpacking trip. You also say you have outstanding student loans.
> 
> ...


I went to a big 10 school which wasn't cheap, not sure how many people can pay off 4 years worth of student loans in 2 years lol... A lot of people carry student loan debt into their 30s depending on the amount. But yes that is also part of the reason I'm doing uber. 2k is negligible and will get paid off within a couple months. The rest of my uber earnings will be used for loan debt. And no thanks I majored in economics so I have a pretty good understanding already.
Good job paying off your cards at the end of the month, that's how I'm going to be doing it too after this whole ordeal. But I YOLO'd for a bit in my early twenties so I'm making up for it now. Lessons lesrned tho.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Why can't you pay off the 2k in credit card debt this month?

Are you dead broke making 60K per year?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why can't you pay off the 2k in credit card debt this month?
> 
> Are you dead broke making 60K per year?


No I'm doing fine thanks. And yes that is the plan, to get that squared away ASAP, then another 4 months of ubering for student loans and traveling.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I stopped reading when you factored in my depreciation. I don't plan on selling my car so the deprecation on he value does not matter to me. I plan on driving this car until I can't anymore and that will be long after I'm done ubering


That day will come sooner than it would if you didn't uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why can't you pay off the 2k in credit card debt this month?
> 
> Are you dead broke making 60K per year?


I don't make NEAR 60k but I paid off over 4k in tuition in three months.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> I don't make NEAR 60k but I paid off over 4k in tuition in three months.


Cool story bro! Did you take a trip that brought you to 25 cities, 3 continents, and lasted over 150 days without any income? No? Ok then I guess everyone's different.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That day will come sooner than it would if you didn't uber.


Agreed it will. But how much quicker is it going to come because of my 6 months of part time ubering? Probably not a whole lot sooner... Now if u Ubered full time for a year or so.... Yea my car would for sure break down a lot earlier.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


I agree with you 100%. The only time I cancel a ride after accepting is when immediately after accepting I get a text or call "hey Uber go to blank street and make a right because blank street is a one way" or something like that. First my name is not Uber second there's nothing more irritating than someone assuming I don't know how to do my F***ing job and it's an indication they're going to be a passenger regardless of how great a service you provide they won't be satisfied and me personally I'm not putting up with that shit so I cancel.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


Keep towing the company line it's people like


Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!


It's drivers like you that will jump through hoops, rollover, play dead or whatever Uber tells you that empowers the overlords to do whatever they want such as cut rates deactivate without just cause or explanation or whatever so you keep at it and we'll be giving rides for free. I really like driving and always provide great service to my riders but I'm not a charity! If I want to do volunteer work I'll do it at my child's school or an animal shelter rather than drive self entitled pricks for free! Furthermore passengers try to game the system all the time that knife cuts both ways! ⚾ go fetch!


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


So your a driver and he asked where you were going and you told him? You got what you deserved, your a driver and you should know that most if not all drivers hate short trips, especially if you drive 2+ miles to get to the riders place only for them to say they are going a couple blocks away.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I need to complain about something now! I needed to take a uber from the auto repair to my daughters swim lesson to meet up with my wife and daughter ! It was only 2 miles away I ordered my uber after watching the driver not move for 5 minutes I text him to let him now the cross streets and right where I was at!! He called me to ask me where I was going when I told him he said he would be right there and the he cancelled the ride! This is bad customer service and makes all uber drivers look bad!! See I'm a driver as well and never do that type of things to riders! So what if they are only going 2 miles or 3 miles or even a mile we are there to give a service !! I shoud have known what type of service was gonna get when I say he was rated at 4.6!! It's ok the next driver that got the short drive fair plus a $5 tip! I guess my point is if you accept the ride take the ride and give good service !!


My advice is use Lyft. They will be happy to go 1 mile.. Or just a couple blocks. Uber drivers get $2.16 after fees and happy Lyft drivers get $4.

Here is something interesting as well... Uber drivers actually despise you as a person for taking ultra short runs because of the Uber corporate greed, while Lyft drivers love ya either way because they get paid somewhat fair.

Another thing is most 1 mile(ers) = no tip and your not going to change an Uber drivers perception of this because 99% don't tip for the useless $2.16 Uber run.

Sorry for your experience with the Ubernomics reality, it's just a very sad reality that goes hand and hand with a greedy company = Uber-doober-do!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!





Cdaley said:


> If your not making money drivin for uber your doing something wrong! Your driving the wrong times the wrong areas, wrong days .not giving good customer service! I have figured out my city I could walk out of the house right now And work 2 hours and make $150 with out even trying !!


 That's probably because you live in a city where the cost of living is high!!!! Another words everywhere else a gallon of gas might be $2 but in your city insight be $3!

You are not making good money! You costs are just higher for the city you live in..a lot higher. Why don't you understand this..wake up and smell the roses!!!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> None of you guys seem happy with uber you should all quit . Or start you on bussines since you are all unhappy with how the bosses of uber run uber and you all have better ideas on how to run a bussiness and make a profit!!





[email protected] said:


> Maybe you should call a limo next time? Your expectations are way too high for UberX.....
> Just another cheapA$$ rider that expects VIP service for $6 payout.....
> I swear.....


 Lol, hire a taxi! At least she will have to pay a fair rate and the driver can hassle for a tip on the short crappie run you we would otherwise waste our time for!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

D Town said:


> Because cab drivers NEVER cherry pick...Not defending what this driver did but to say cab drivers are much better is ludicrous. If the rates were high enough that it wasn't a loss to take trips you wouldn't see much of this.


I agree 100% that's why I'm much happier driving for Lyft. I just do Uber a favor and drive for them when rates become fair and Surge Blood red. I'm happy to help them out.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> you're choosing to read it that way just like you're choosing to drive for uber even though you say you come out losing money...
> *
> because you're choosing to factor in everything under the sun including dead miles*
> but hey, you don't care. you really don't....
> ...


Lol look at this genius

Thinks dead miles don't cost $


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I stopped reading when you factored in my depreciation. I don't plan on selling my car so the deprecation on he value does not matter to me. I plan on driving this car until I can't anymore and that will be long after I'm done ubering


From your post #6 in thread "A One Star in the Making" 
"Who gets paid below the min wage? I make 17-20 on average after ubers cut. After expenses/depreciation/gas let's call it 15-18, still well above no wage. No need to question my math I've already calculated this based on my personal car situation."

So in one thread you seem to include depreciation, but in another a day or two later it has no bearing. Which is it?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol look at this genius
> 
> Thinks dead miles don't cost $


A lot of folks commute 2+ hours (one way) via car or public transportation (Caltrain) and they don't get paid for that.

But I guess because you're uber drivers, you're special.

But some uber drivers don't have much dead miles, or my uber app is lying to me--it tells me that my driver is finishing up a fare nearby and will be picking me up in 1-2 mins.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

The apps often, in my area (DFW) at least, are off by a wide margin because they do not factor in things like traffic, accidents, bad weather, and other extenuating circumstances. If some one is approximately 12 miles away per the app it estimates 12 minutes drive time, yet real route miles and time is more like 35 minutes and 25 miles, for example. 

Short distances of under 3 miles seem to have the most realistic estimates for time to pickup, but I have seen even those times be unreasonable due to excessive traffic.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

You need to go back to school. Depreciation is the difference of the cost to aquire minus the current value. There is nothing about resale. Oh I'm never going to sell my vehicle so there is no depreciation. That is baloney. When the car has no uefulness the value is zero whether you sell it or not. Just another way to justify your making money.


----------

